
Ask HN: Examples of egregious “Wrong tool for the job” programming? - cdvonstinkpot
After seeing the recent Nyancat drawing in the BGP logs, I got to wondering what kind of apps have been written, against all odds, in a totally wrong language than is suitable for their function? Like a BGP log is for graphic design.
======
itamarst
You can use airline fare rules to encode a turing machine:
[http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-
com...](http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-travel-
complexity/img35.html)

